# Dog ate mini ice cream stick



## jenbenn (Oct 28, 2012)

An hour ago my 25kg dog swallowed a mini-magnum stick whole. We dropped it by mistake and before we could bend down he swallowed it (together with half the ice cream). 

The vet said not to induce vomiting because it's dangerous to make it come back up through the esophagus. Said because it's rounded on both ends and he didn't chew it, it should pass through without a problem. Said it would take 3-5 days and to watch for signs of discomfort. 

Has anyone had this before? Can't relax!


----------



## HLT93 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have had something very similar before and yes it did pass, with no complications thankfully. Take the vets advice and watch for signs of discomfort etc and hopefully it will pass,keep in contact with your vet if you have any concerns.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Those wooden sticks are quite soft really so I think it should pass through. I know it was an unintentional accident this time but usually when we share ice creams its on the end of a cone. What breed is the dog?


----------



## jenbenn (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks. He's a mixed breed rescue. We didn't actually give him the ice cream, my husband dropped it on the floor by mistake and Olly pounced and got it before we would stop him.


----------



## jenbenn (Oct 28, 2012)

HLT93 said:


> I have had something very similar before and yes it did pass, with no complications thankfully. Take the vets advice and watch for signs of discomfort etc and hopefully it will pass,keep in contact with your vet if you have any concerns.


It's day 3 now and so far no signs of discomfort - but nothing obvious has come out. When it passes, does it come out whole?

Regards
Jenny


----------



## jenbenn (Oct 28, 2012)

Update: yesterday today I noticed tiny bits of the wooden stick coming out in the poop. I examined it carefully (gross I know) and it's definitely the stick. So his system has basically broken down the stick! it's in 100s of tiny pieces....


----------

